# Regency I1200 installation completed



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

Just wanted to give a shout out to all the people that helped me with this.  Thank you very much.  I had a break in fire today and got stove warmed up.  Everything went extremely well.  I plan to burn a hotter fire tonight.  I have attached a picture with the fire prior to the surround installed just to be sure everything was  on the up and up.  I just finished the surround so here are the pictures...enjoy!

Dave


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Sweet! She fits right in there. You'll be warm soon. Nice job.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks nice Dave, enjoy the heat!  I may get to have my first fire this weekend, temps going down this weekend! :cheese:


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2008)

Beautiful. That stove looks like it was born there.


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

One lesson I did learn today...never snap a picture of something you did with your own hands while the wife is around.  She teased me because she new i was going to post a picture of the install.

Oh well.


----------



## sbohlen (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice installation. Just in time for the cool weekend.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice. I wouldn't want to get it dirty. LOL
Will that split fit in there ?


----------



## sbohlen (Oct 18, 2008)

My wife has been teasing me too. I posted pictures of my install too. Every time I head over to the computer to check the forums she makes fun of me. I also belong to a flashlight forum called at candlepower.com She thinks I'm a geek. Oh well.


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

The split on the side of it does fit with ease.  I can place two of these in the firebox with some smaller peices for good measure.  the length can be 2 extra inches which will also not be a tight fit.  However the firebox is small but I will manage.  The house is very small so I think anything larger and more expensive would have overdone it for us.


----------



## bears12th (Oct 18, 2008)

Is the surround you have made of wood?  I am struggling with finding something to make my fireplace look just the way I want, yours looks great.  I have a Jotul Winterport in my brick fireplace and worried about the old surround as it was made of wood and would get very hot while running the insert.  I removed my surround, but now it looks horrible and need to finish up this project.  Yours looks so good, I was wondering if you had any advice.  I don't want to steal your topic, but yours looks so good, you are going to have to tell the secrets.   : )


Thanks in advance.  Oh, and I know the feeling about the photos, I have taken a few of my stove with the wood surround and without and the wife was giving me more than my fair share of grief.  Actually, I love your, what looks like, wood surround.  Where did you get it, I would need it in white, but man, it looks good.  Will it get too hot while burning your fire however?

Thanks,

Bears12th


----------



## jbroich (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice. And I like the interesting dark color of your mantle.


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

bears12th said:
			
		

> Is the surround you have made of wood?  I am struggling with finding something to make my fireplace look just the way I want, yours looks great.  I have a Jotul Winterport in my brick fireplace and worried about the old surround as it was made of wood and would get very hot while running the insert.  I removed my surround, but now it looks horrible and need to finish up this project.  Yours looks so good, I was wondering if you had any advice.  I don't want to steal your topic, but yours looks so good, you are going to have to tell the secrets.   : )
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.  Oh, and I know the feeling about the photos, I have taken a few of my stove with the wood surround and without and the wife was giving me more than my fair share of grief.  Actually, I love your, what looks like, wood surround.  Where did you get it, I would need it in white, but man, it looks good.  Will it get too hot while burning your fire however?
> ...



Thanks for the compliments Bears,

I installed this insert to the specs from the manunfacturer so the wooden mantel (I suspect this is what you are referring to) us up to there standards.  I cannot take full credit for this mantel...it came with the house...the wife did the color search and I painted the wood which is just Pine.  It looks rather simple to install if I had to do it myself.  If you good with with a chop saw and table saw with a little bit of elbow grease you can build your own.  Don't be afraid to ask if you want some more help. I would be glad to give you a hand with any questions you may have.  Good luck and thanks again.

dave


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, my first burn on this stove was larger than I anticipated for a break in.  The stove is cool know and have been struggling on starting another...it is getting cold tonight.  I have the stove ready to go with newspaper and kindling...i just need to add a match.  I think I'm just getting overly excited.  How long should my second burn be?


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> Very nice. And I like the interesting dark color of your mantle.



Its called battleship grey


----------



## clamp01 (Oct 18, 2008)

Your second burn should last till April of next year  ;-) 

Actually, with my i1200, my second burn was pretty much a 'regular' burn - 5-6 hours...no worries


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

clamp01 said:
			
		

> Your second burn should last till April of next year  ;-)
> 
> Actually, with my i1200, my second burn was pretty much a 'regular' burn - 5-6 hours...no worries



Do you add small splits for this 5-6 hour burn.  I just hope that this stove is powerful enough to heat 700sqft for an overnight...I don't mind reloading once or twice in the night.  I couldn't get my stove over 300 and the wood is dry, I had great secondary burn and had the air open all the way...the thermo on the top middle of the door read 275.  It is a rutland thermo from home depot.  any ideas or will it run better with the colder weather?


----------



## clamp01 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Regency i1200 will Definately burn better as it gets colder, the colder the better.  Basically because it will draft better, and burn longer with the colder temps (>30F).  I can usually get about 3-4 hours before having to load it up; it is a bit small for a true overnight burn, but it is quick and easy to restart in the morning.


----------

